# Another Ohio Meeting



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping this for Ohio people in case they missed it.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds good to me! Anytime is good...I work on September 8th and again on the 22nd. In October, I work on the 20th. Other than that, I don't know of any plans as of yet.  Hopefully more people will be able to come!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm free every Saturday, got to work sundays, so any weekend would be ok.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I wonder if Joe could put this one in place of the Ohio Meet-up that is at the top of the screen right now and label it as a 2nd meet-up. Maybe then more people might see it? I'm pretty sure more than just the 2 of us were interested...


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Hopefully we will be able to go too. Heidi, that dog park we passed might have been Alum Creek. I'm not sure.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not sure which dog park you are talking about, but if I remember correctly, you can't really see the Alum Creek dog park until you drive down the lane right into the parking lot. Where were you when you saw it?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You know we could do Alum Creek, just not tell them we're coming


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a really bussine time of year for me but I will see if I can make it. Although Abby hates going places with out Libby so might have a Corgi in the group too.

Heidi


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Corgi's are great! There was actually one at the last meet-up. (Not a member's but just someone that was there.) So does anyone have a date in mind? Are we thinking this month or next or what? I won't be able to go until the 29th at least d/t prior commitments and work.  Ideas???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Any Saturday is good for me, it can be in October I don't care, and Corgi's are welcome too


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

im upfor it.. i still gotta post pics from the last meet up... busy few weeks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, will have to wait until Rusty is back on his feet, so 2 weeks for us at least. Love to have another one


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

when you decide on a date let me know. I'll try and make this one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We should try to go for end of September maybe, weather is still pretty good, any thoughts?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

well, i have to work on the 22nd, how would the 29th be for everyone??? and what happened with Rusty? I haven't been online to read everything for awhile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He got hurt Wednesday night, they where outside and all we heard was screaming, well it was Rusty. Didn't know what happened to him, suspected a snake bite, turned out that he got hurt from playing with the other dogs, probably flipped. He has a very bad sprained back (Spine is all swollen today) is is not allowed to run, play or jump for 2 weeks


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

poor guy... hopefully he gets better nice and soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We probably could do the last week in September like the 28th or even first week in October.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

ps.. going up to bow wow tomorrow...


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we could do either the 29th or the 1st weekend in October...even the 2nd weekend in October.  It doesn't really matter to us!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok let's pick a place to meet..lol


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Kisses to Rusty!!! Hope he can stay calm for those two long weeks...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you hope I can keep him calm. It's gonna be hard


​


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Hay all e mail me with any info on a meet. I am not sure how much longer I will be checking this site. All this bickering is getting really old. My e mail in [email protected]

Heidi


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Hay all e mail me with any info on a meet. I am not sure how much longer I will be checking this site. All this bickering is getting really old. My e mail in [email protected]
> 
> Heidi


We'll do, know what you mean.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we're so not a decisive bunch!  I know I hate to be the one to pick things...I'm always up for anything! All someone needs to do is just pick a date, place and time and we'll probably be there...as long as we don't have anything planned and it's not 5 hours away!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> we're so not a decisive bunch!  I know I hate to be the one to pick things...I'm always up for anything! All someone needs to do is just pick a date, place and time and we'll probably be there...as long as we don't have anything planned and it's not 5 hours away!


LOL...ok let's pick September 29, @ Antrim Park, we won't tell them we're coming so we don't have to fill out stupid forms...lol


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

do you mean alum creek (since they're the ones that wanted us to fill out the forms?) I don't care either way...just wondering.  we'll be there no matter what!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> do you mean alum creek (since they're the ones that wanted us to fill out the forms?) I don't care either way...just wondering.  we'll be there no matter what!


 
Yes that's the one...duh, it's been a hectic day I'm on call all weekend...lol


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

sounds good to me...is this okay with everyone else???


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

hi. hey I should be able to make the 29th this time. that is unless they change the work schedule again. alum creek was the one in lewis center correct


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

yes, it is in lewis center...it's not nearly as big as the last place we went to and it was much more crowded when I checked it out, but it is at least fenced in so we shouldn't have to worry about our dogs running off or not listening to us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You think it be to crowded on a Saturday, we can always look into some where else, still got time.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

out of the places I looked, those 2 (Alum Creek and Antrim Park) were the only ones really...that other place on Livingstone Ave was really nice...the water was just nasty and I'm pretty certain that the dogs are going to be in the water the majority of the time!  If anyone knows of any other place...we'd be willing to go wherever as long as it's not more than a couple of hours away.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We could do the same place again it was fun there, just have to watch your dogs not running off.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

yeah, i felt bad for threegoldengirls having to have her dogs on the long leashes. I didn't have to worry about Parker much because he would just usually stand in the same spot until someone would play with him. LOL!  But it would be nice if no one would have to worry about their dogs quite so much. I know the other dogs wouldn't listen the whole time either. There was a lot there to see and smell, so I guess I don't blame them!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..there is just not much to chose from I guess, don't mind chasing after mine...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well let's go with one of the other ones, what do you guy's think?
By the way Rusty is back to normal, no more pain pills, he's just fine.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

do you feel like it's always just the 2 of us talking back and forth?  Where's everyone else at?!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> do you feel like it's always just the 2 of us talking back and forth?  Where's everyone else at?!


LOL yeah...come on Ohio's let's get in here and get something going


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad to hear Rusty is doing better  Atlantis goes back to the vet next Tuesday the 20th, I'll be able to know if she will be able to go, the vet wants to check her leg again to make sure the cancer isn't back. If she's alright, we can go.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

hope everything goes alright!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! I found the lump the weekend of Labor Day. Took her to the vet, and she was put on antibiotics for 10 days. I'm praying it isn't back.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Atlantis, didn't even know hope everything is OK.
Give her a big hug from me and my gang.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Is it still for the 29th? And where are we going?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what we're trying to decide on, felt bad for you having your Golden's on leash. So thought maybe a off leash fenced park.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

So the 29th at Alum park? 

Or any other day?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's the 29. but not sure where


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just gonna do it, it's gonna be on September 29. at Alum park say around noon again.

Who is all coming??


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

sorry i've been off for awhile...the 29th at alum park sounds good to me! we'll be there! we may try to bring Bailey too...just not sure how she'll do with a ton of dogs...???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> sorry i've been off for awhile...the 29th at alum park sounds good to me! we'll be there! we may try to bring Bailey too...just not sure how she'll do with a ton of dogs...???


Just bring her, might be surprised how she does. If there of Leach they usually do better.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

that's what worries me the most is her not being on a leash and attacking a dog and then us having to take her out of the area!  We'll just have to see. I felt so bad not taking her last time! I know what you mean about them doing better off leash though, because that seems to be how she is for the most part. I'm going to have to go buy her a regular collar...we usually use the gentle leader with her and if we're just taking her on a car ride, we throw a choker on her. She always seems to chew off the nylon collars! Or rather Parker gets them off of her and then she chews them up!  Darn dogs anyways!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

We'll be there....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nick said:


> We'll be there....


cool, get so see little Jake again


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

jake isn't so little anymore...

but for the time.. does anyone mind pushing it back to around 2? or so.. i have a class from 8-12 so i can get down there at 2ish.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nick said:


> jake isn't so little anymore...
> 
> but for the time.. does anyone mind pushing it back to around 2? or so.. i have a class from 8-12 so i can get down there at 2ish.


 
I think that would be fine for me..how about every one else?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

sounds great. I can make it there at any time, so it doesn't make a difference to us. Hopefully it doesn't stay this cold for good now! It is just freezing outside!!! I'm sure Parker won't care regardless, but I can't believe the drop in temperatures!


----------

